# Good morning,



## gayaraj (Dec 5, 2013)

*Search a PHP job in Germany from India*

I am thinking of moving to Germany. I would like to know some well known recruitment agencies in Germany .But the problem is that i don't know German at all, so some web sites for jobs in English are welcome! .
I am a PHP web site developer and i possess nearly 8yrs of experience.So how is currently the PHP sector in Germany right now?. Is it in growth?.

Thank you all.
Gayaraj


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you don't speak any German, why Germany? 

Seriously, the field of long-distance job recruitment is rife with fraud and abuse. Very few employers are keen to hire someone they have never met face to face, particularly in a country like Germany with labor laws that make firing an employee difficult and expensive.

You'd do better to make a few "vacation" trips to Germany first to scope out the field for yourself and see if you would be able to manage in a country where you don't speak the language. (It's tougher than you may think.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Gayaraj,

Please learn german, complete A1 and A2 and then apply for jobs.

these are the list of recruitment agencies in Germany

Kienbaum Executive Consultants GmbH
Egon Zehnder International GmbH
Baumann Unternehmensberatung AG
ODGERS BERNDTSON Unternehmensberatung GmbH
Heidrick & Struggles Unternehmensberatung GmbH & Co. KG
Heads! GmbH & Co. KG
Deininger Unternehmensberatung GmbH
Signium International GmbH & Co.
Delta Management Consultants GmbH
Mercuri Urval GmbH
Gemini Executive Search GmbH
Steinbach & Partner
Dr. Heimeier & Partner Management und Personalberatung GmbH
InterSearch Deutschland GmbH
Michael Page Deutschland

-
Likith


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

PHP skills are very much in demand in Germany (just like everywhere else) and for these sort of jobs you don't need German. Try googling 'php stellenangebote' which will give you a few German sites that are looking for PHP people. 
Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------

